# inducer blower motor Noise



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

give the area between the squirrel cage and where the shaft goes into the motor a couple of shots a WD40 with the extension tube.shaft might be rubbing on housing reposition squirrel cage...make sure the squirrel cage round fins are clean.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

snwboarder45 said:


> Does is seem that the inducer motor needs to be replaced?


If, a few days after tightening, the noise returns, yes.


----------



## snwboarder45 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Reponse to WD 40 + Motor*



biggles said:


> give the area between the squirrel cage and where the shaft goes into the motor a couple of shots a WD40 with the extension tube.shaft might be rubbing on housing reposition squirrel cage...make sure the squirrel cage round fins are clean.



I only have access to one side of the inducer motor. Would spraying WD 40 be enough if only sprayed from one side of the motor? 

Picture attached.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

snwboarder45 said:


> Would spraying WD 40 be enough if only sprayed from one side of the motor?


Unlikely. 
Get a nutdriver, power off, take out the assembly.

Or rig up some coat hanger wires or some kind of fixture to press the motor into a direction where the noise goes away. 
It's a kluge but it may work for quite a while.

Your only symptom so far is noise, and pressure seems to fix it.
If the noise means metal-to-metal contact it may also grind down and cure itself, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## snwboarder45 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks. I have pressure on it now, seems like a temporary fix.


----------

